# I blew it on the mesurements.Vinyl window



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

I already have done two retro fits and Now where the house has wood siding I am doing a new contruction window Dont ask me how this happened but it did,I orderd a 59 1/2 x 59 1/2 window and that is exactly what my rough opening is.
I have not got the window yet and I tried to stop the prouduction but is is to late.
I could get lucky and it fit but I dout it so I am preparing for the worst.
I am wondering what would be the best way to take a little off the rough opening.I think I would only need to take it off the bottom and one side.
Probobley like an 1/8" or a 1/4 "
It pisses me off cause the guy at the place I orderd the window from said if the window that I am removing mesures 59 3/8" then a 59 1/2"
window would be what I wanted I listend because he helped me order the other windows and they were good.I am wondering if he made a mistake and ment to subtract some insted of add some.
I went to the place where I orderd it but he was not there today.
Anyways can any one help me with a tip on trimming the opening up a little.
Thanks Doug


----------



## bjstewa (Feb 23, 2007)

Doug Crf said:


> I already have done two retro fits and Now where the house has wood siding I am doing a new contruction window Dont ask me how this happened but it did,I orderd a 59 1/2 x 59 1/2 window and that is exactly what my rough opening is.
> I have not got the window yet and I tried to stop the prouduction but is is to late.
> I could get lucky and it fit but I dout it so I am preparing for the worst.
> I am wondering what would be the best way to take a little off the rough opening.I think I would only need to take it off the bottom and one side.
> ...


If this is a duplicate post my apologies (first one didn't seem to go through).

Anyway... If you have a wood rough-in, could you just use a belt sander to take off a little on each side? I had to do that with a prehung door once.

Ben


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wait until you get the window. Sometimes the windows have lips on the side that can be cut down with a utility knife.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> Wait until you get the window. Sometimes the windows have lips on the side that can be cut down with a utility knife.
> Ron


As stated, wait to you get the window, then measure and check - to see what the best course of action (alteration to window or siding) would be...for a good fit-ment.


----------



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok thank you guys for your time.
Doug


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

If you do have to cut, how about a power planer?


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

Like the others said wait until you get the windows and adjust whichever is easiest.

A power plane or a sander will work on the framing.

Also I recently ran into a situation where Home Depot screwed me pretty good on the delivery time of some widows for a job I was doing. I went to Store manager and rose hell. I was able to get a 10% refund. 

So I suggest bypassing your original salesperson and go directly to the manager and tell him politely of of your extreme displeasure with the misinformation you got. 

Who knows maybe you get a store credit or or a partial refund, but no matter what what they will know how you fell.


----------

